# Buying a .357



## james13 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am wondering what is a good price on a used 357 mag. The gun is in good condition and hasnt been shot that much. What would a good price be?


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

What brand and model is it?

A beater RG would be worth $50 and a pristine Korth would be worth $20,000.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh wow! Did I stumble upon a guessing game? OK - I'll play. I'm going to guess it is a Smith & Wesson.

Did I win?


----------



## james13 (Jun 22, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> Oh wow! Did I stumble upon a guessing game? OK - I'll play. I'm going to guess it is a Smith & Wesson.
> 
> Did I win?


Yes its a smith & wesson


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding!

Tell him what he has won - A free post on the Handgun Forum Ladies and Gentleman.

:anim_lol:


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

If it is a run of the mill J, K, or even L frame it will be worth from $350-450 used. We really need more information as there are many Smiths that are worth much more.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

james13 said:


> Yes its a smith & wesson


OK! I haven't won anything in a while!

Any reason why you are keeping the model number a secret? Since they made a large number of handguns in .357, we could be here much longer than necessary unless you tell us......


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

pics would help along with model number


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Bueller.......................Bueller:watching:


----------

